# I THINK we are ok...



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

...but we will know for sure in another 20 days or so.

My BF for some stupid reason forgot to close both doors on the girls cage before letting our new boy out for playtime. About 15 minutes in, there was a noise, we checked and it was some cardboard falling from the top of the girls cage, and PEA was on the floor!

At this point we had only had Squee for 6 days and he very rarely came out from under the sofa during playtime so we THINK we are ok. Im pretty sure Pea only got out right at that moment when the cardboard dropped, and I am pretty sure I didn't see Squee over that side of the room, but dear god I PANICKED! I checked them both out and there was no signs that either had been up to anything but how are you supposed to tell?

Pea is an independent lady, the last thing she wants is to be tied down to some kids so fingers crossed she didn't get to meet him yet.

Only 3 more weeks until he is old enough to be neutered!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Am I being paranoid? I don't think they even went near each other, and when he met Carrot, there was squeaking and general annoyance from both of them, so im pretty sure they would have made some noise or something if they met. BUT...

I am SURE that Pea looks fatter, and I could see a nipple yesterday and I dont think I have seen them on her before :s

Also, about 2 weeks ago she started grabbing all the papers she could find in the house and taking them back to her bed. It might have been because she knew it was going to be cold that night, as it was only a couple of days after they could have met. 

This is awful! I guess if she is going to have babies, it will be next Tuesday. The agony of waiting!!!


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

So im guess this happend 2weeks ago??
She could be pregnant but im not sure, have you seen a little wierd white pinkish object in her cage, if so its a sperm plug.

Is she moody? dosnt want you to touch anywhere near her stomach.
most pregnant mums make their nests a couple days before giving birth.

I saw a white object coming out of my girls vagina and i found out it was a sperm plug i freaked out...and now shes pregnant because her stomach is getting bigger and shes moody.

All you have to do is prepare and wait and see.


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

Here are some sites if you want to have a look at it, it has helped me.
But you may have already looked at some sites??

http://www.ratfanclub.org/repro.html

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/qna6_99.htm

http://ratguide.com/breeding/pregnancy/determining_pregnancy.php


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks
I checked them both out when I noticed she was out. i think we are ok, but we are as prepared as we can be for if she IS pregnant. She looks thinner now so I am not so panicked.

Thanks for the links


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

No problem


----------

